# I need confirmation if I’m seeing things or not



## EvieWinters

Hello! I’m all new to this so don’t mind me

so I’ll start off by saying I have PCOS and my cycles are irregular but me and my fiancé have been trying for a baby for the past year now. I have taken tests beyond tests and each one has always been negative. I would look at every angle possible, in the light, with my phone flash and they where always negative. I’m currently not doing any special treatments or all that I am on Metformin because I’ve been told Metformin helps with the chance of pregnancy so we were doing this method before we tried anything else. 

the past week I’ve been feeling super off and crampy in my stomach, I’m beyond emotional and mood swings galore and my breasts haven’t felt normal if that makes sense.

I decided for the heck of it I’d take one just to see and out of curiosity because I currently don’t have my period and not sure if I’m ovulating because of how irregular I am. I took it sat it on the counter and waited. (It was a first response test because I’ve heard pink dyes are better than blue) after the time was up I grabbed it and at first glance it was negative but after looking a litter closer I swear I see two lines but it is so unbelievably faint it’s so hard to actually tell. I have looked at this test and every single way possible and I swear up and down I see two lines but I’m so afraid of getting my hopes up and it actually being negative. 

I have attached some photos to this. Two are completely un-edited raw photos taken moments after I noticed the line and two photos are taken after I went and jacked up the saturation and nightlights to see if I could see anything and I’m positive that there are two lines. 

I would just love some reassurance and hoping someone else can see it! I should also add that I will be taking a test again tomorrow to see if it shows up again!


----------



## Tasha36089

I can definitely see something. I hope it’s the start of a bfp. Good luck for tomorrow’s test


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it. Good luck :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck the next time you test!


----------



## EvieWinters

I’m so so happy you all see the line as well that makes me a little more hopeful with everything! Would it be smart to take another first response test with the pink dye? I really wanted to do the digital one but I’ve heard things about clear blues tests. Unless first response has a digital I’m unaware of.


----------



## EvieWinters

Tasha36089 said:


> I can definitely see something. I hope it’s the start of a bfp. Good luck for tomorrow’s test

Thank you :D


----------



## kittiecat

I can definitely see something! I’d wait a couple of days to do a digital just cause they’re not as sensitive. I’d stick to FRERs for now. But when you’re ready to do one the CB digi is fine :). Good luck! <3


----------



## Deethehippy

I can see something too. Everything crossed for further tests.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I can see something vvv faint good luck


----------



## babybears25

I can see it!


----------



## Mum42crazy

I can see them!


----------



## EvieWinters

I will add on that when I woke up this morning I felt different than normal.

I feel like I have to pee more frequently (I’m not for certain if that’s an early sign or not) and I’m also super nauseous like I don’t have any motivation to get out of bed because I just feel sick and I can’t eat. I’ve had a few crackers and a glass of water and I still feel blah.

Also may I add that my stomach feels “different” if that makes sense? Like it’s really hard to explain it just feels weirder than normal? I hope someone understands what I mean by that!
Hoping these are all signs and that the second test comes out positive tomorrow.


----------



## kittiecat

They sound like great signs!


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX!!


----------



## JJB2

I see the lines! GL


----------



## Medic12

Wow, beautiful bfp lines! Excited for you!!


----------



## Medic12

Makes me excited too! I’m 45 and husband and I are TTC, supposed to ovulate any day now, I have two maturing follicles at about 17mm right now so....‍♀️waiting for that to happen!


----------



## JAJuly2013

Fx'd for tomorrow's tests!! So exciting :yipee:


----------



## Classic Girl

Any update?


----------



## ~Krissy~

Updates? Hoping all is well. xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Have you tested again?


----------



## kittiecat

Hope all is ok?


----------

